# Table saw extension router table



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

I am looking to mount a router to my table saw. I don't have the space for separate table. I want to mount it on the left side of the saw. How is the Peachtree cast iron table? Incra? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ed3443 said:


> I am looking to mount a router to my table saw. I don't have the space for separate table. I want to mount it on the left side of the saw. How is the Peachtree cast iron table? Incra? Thanks for any advice.


Hey Ed and welcome.

Cast iron may not stay flat. You could go on You Tube and learn how to make a router for your saw. It's not all that hard to do.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Ed, I made my own for the right side of my table saw. As a matter of fact I have made 2. Like you I don't have room for a dedicated table. I debated long and hard before putting in. Several people advise against it but it has worked well for me. I made my fence so I could clamp it to my rip fence. Mine is from a kitchen countertop. Buy a good insert plate to go in it. By putting it on the right side I can still use my rip fence and or my cross cut sled.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My saw has a the housing for the motor so no way to mount one on the left side. 

What saw do you have?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have seen wings you bolt to the esixting wings, but which have an opening for a router and plate. Need to know the brand saw so you can check for matching bolt holes. I agree that you would be just as well off making your own router table. I have seen several YouTube videos on this in the past. The trick is to make it fit as precisely as possible and to work out a way to mount it to the existing hareware so it is perfectly level with the table. I have also seen a couple of stands that sit in that space with storage or drawers, and have levelers on the base so you can align it with the table.

You will also want to use a good router table insert. I'm make the top with at least two, maybe 3 layers. A bottom layer of MDF (flat and stays that way), then a 3/4 layer of baltic birch well connected to the MDF (Always pre drill mdf to avoid cracking), then contact cement a layer of laminate on top. Make the carcus of this unit so that when you add the top, it is about 1/2 - 3/4 inch shorter than the table saw top, then add adjustable levelers to the bottom so you can set the height. Once the height is set, you can bolt the unit to the saw to keep it solid.

On the plate, I'd make certain the plate has a twist lock or magnetic mount for the insert--much easier to deal with than fiddling with 3 tiny screws.

If I were doing this, I'd plan to use the saw's fence on the router too, but I'd find a simple way to use a split fence attached to the back side of the saw's fence. You'll also have to figure out dust collection using this setup. 

One last advantage of using a melamine topped extension table as described is that you can add a couple of T-tracks to make mounting a free standing fence easier, and on that you can set up the split fence and an adequate dust collection setup.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oops, saved before adding some pictures of table saw/router extensions.. These are samples of what I described above.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Ed,

I purchased my cast iron wing from MLCS and have been very pleased with it. I do have mine mounted on the right side since my fence was long enough. I had to drill some holes in the existing TS wing and a couple in the front of the extension to match the holes in the fence. My TS is a Jet Hybrid saw. It came with the phenolic plate shown but I think they have an aluminum plate option. My router for this setup is a Triton TRA001. 

Rich


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you plan on adding a router to your wing I would only have your router just sit in its rabbet and allow gravity to hold it down. There is no need for any physical attachments to hold it down. Quite a few of us just use gravity. The reason for having it in the table like that is that I can guarantee that at some point you will need to remove the router for a few minutes while you use the saw and this makes it easy. The reason I do it is because it is much easier to change bits with the router laying on its side on top of the table. That is a feature I would never be willing to give up.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If you plan on adding a router to your wing I would only have your router just sit in its rabbet and allow gravity to hold it down. There is no need for any physical attachments to hold it down. Quite a few of us just use gravity. The reason for having it in the table like that is that I can guarantee that at some point you will need to remove the router for a few minutes while you use the saw and this makes it easy. The reason I do it is because it is much easier to change bits with the router laying on its side on top of the table. That is a feature I would never be willing to give up.



+1 What Chuck said.


----------

